# hedgie only sleeps in her tube?



## kailey lane (Apr 7, 2012)

So i have had prinkles for 4 months now and she has chosen the metal flex tubing as her sleeping place...this cannot be comfortable i wouldn't think she has a igloo i keep covered with fabric so its dark and its filled with scrap fleece,she never goes in there.Not sure what i should give her that she would find more appealing than a tube that sits at an angle(the tubing goes the second level)im sure she could be much more comfortable while sleeping than this.could she be too warm? i thought she might be trying to cool down in the metal tube but the room has cooled since then and she still chooses the tube.any input on a better house i could get her?

also since i switched prinkles to solid gold and she has been leaving pieces of food in her water bowl,is this normal?i was thinking maybe it because of the shape(X shape) of the solid gold food,she tends to leave pieces everywhere while breaking up the kibble.she did not do this when she came to me on spikes delight.

anyway just thought id check and see if this is normal hedgie stuff since shes my first.thank all!


----------



## smhufflepuff (Aug 28, 2008)

How and why some hedgies choose to sleep where they do is a grand mystery. With all the comfy options they're afforded, some choose what seems like the silliest places... silly to a human, that is. I'm sure it makes perfect sense in the hedgie world. 

If she wants the tube and it's not harming her, I'd let her keep the tube as her sleeping place. You might try changing up the igloo. Perhaps now it's too dark... or doesn't let enough air flow for her liking... or it's too warm... or... who knows. Either way, I'd leave another option than the tube in there for her -- like her igloo or a hedgiebag. 

I've had three hedgies now - each rather different in their eating style. Satin left some crumbles here and there, but they were mostly confined to her food dish. Tex... oh Texie my boy... he left crumbs approximately everywhere... in the dish, next to the dish, in his water, across the floor to the other side of the cage, under his liner, attached to his feet... Such a little boy; such a huge Messy!! (yes, I'm using "messy" as a proper noun there). Bella, so far, has been very clean and dainty - leaving just a few crumbles in her dish. So, I'd say Prinkles falls well within established "normal" hedgie parameters


----------



## bubbles37 (Jul 23, 2012)

I think it is definatly normal for a hedgehog, if it wasent comfortable for her she wouldnt be sleeping there. My hedgie sleeps in the weirdest places too, like under her litter pan, and under her blanket. Try experimenting with things, and see which one she likes. Try a hedgie bag, or a cardboard box with some fleece.


----------



## kailey lane (Apr 7, 2012)

thanks guys! i feel better knowing your hedgies do the same.i really appreciate the advicei was just concerned it was something i was doing wrong that was making her act odd lol but i guess not thanks again!


----------



## hedgehog12 (Jul 23, 2012)

my heggie pepper did a similar thing when i 1st got him,the only difference is he slept behind his wheel ,i think she may be getting used to her surroundings if you just got her.pepper stopped this behavior 2 or 3 days after i got him and now he loves his box.i bet she feels sucure i the tube, and somehhogs never go in their box/igloo but its good to have it,just in case


----------

